# Frogs won't eat...need some advice



## ZC3 (Apr 2, 2010)

So I've read a couple of similar threads but still had questions.....

So it seems that almost all of my juvenile frogs quit eating lately. They are all looking VERY skinny and aren't moving much anymore. They are all 6-7months old ( 7 cobalts ). I've tried keeping tons of food in the tank for them ( meleno's and spring tails ) and they just aren't interested and will let the flys crawl on them instead of eating them.

I've read somewhere that my tank may be to big for them??? It's a 75g HEAVILY planted, with temps that range from 68 @ night and 75 during the day w\ humidity that will go down to 70% at night and sometimes in the high 90% during the day. 

Anyways these are my first frogs and I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong, but don't won't any of these guys to die.


----------



## verybadcow (Aug 6, 2010)

The only time a large tank is an issue is when the frogs are having trouble finding food, which by what you say, doesnt seem to be the case here. Its really hard to figure out something like this, because it could be so many different things individually or a series of things. It could be something toxic in the tanks, slowly leaching and making them sick, it could be they have parasites, hell it could just be nothing and one of those things that'll go away in time. 
It could also be a vitamin deficiency of some sort, what are you dusting them with and how often? Have you fed them anything unusual, like from a field sweep or something?
They could just be well fed from snacking periodically and thats why you're not seeing them piggin out when you feed. There's a lot of variables when something like this happens, the best you can do is have fecals done and just pay attention to them closely and watch for out of characteristic behavior or deteriorating health.


----------



## ZC3 (Apr 2, 2010)

I dust with repti-cal and herptivit every other day. Nothing out of the usual for feeding. Been feeding Melenogasters since I got them. I don't think they are snacking, otherwise they wouldn't be so skinny looking. They are getting so bad their stomachs are sucking in. 


Should I take them out of the tank and put them in something else and see if that helps?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

At 6-7 months old, tincs can become very aggressive and territorial. Large tanks may help, but don't always eliminate the possibility that they will establish territories and dominance which can be detrimental, even deadly with tincs which is one of the main reasons they are always suggested to be kept in pairs. IME, groups are fine for the first few months at best, then they need to be kept in pairs or trios separately until you can determine sex and pair them up or trade/sell them off. 
I would recommend pairing them up in tupperware shoe boxes or 10 gal tanks and giving them springs and just a few flies. Give them a day or 2 and feed them again, just a little and watch to see if they are eating. Don't feed them too much. If they still aren't eating you don't want them stressed by flies climbing all over them. If they are eating, give them a few more and then go back to feeding on a daily or every other day schedule. 

Just my .02


----------

